

Google CEO Says Microblogging Coming to Google Search - kvs
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/05/08/08readwriteweb-google-ceo-says-microblogging-coming-to-goo-12208.html

======
tophat02
Shouldn't they just buy Twitter?

~~~
chaosmachine
Supposedly they tried to, but Twitter turned them down.

